# Kauai, Point at Poipu, 2BR ocean front view, 08-Oct-2015 to 15-Oct-2015, $700/week



## artringwald

Spacious, 2 bedroom, 1100 sq ft, full kitchen, washer/dryer, oceanfront view. Sleeps up to 6. Large pool with sandy beach, poolside bar and grill, activities, and plenty of gas grills on site. Only 0.8 miles to Poipu Beach Park.

Plenty of pictures: 

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/

PM me if you would like unit. First come first served. Booked it for a relative, but they had to cancel.


----------



## carl2591

that too bad.. rule #1,, never deal with friends, relatives or past lovers.. :ignore:

that is an amazing deal for sure.


----------



## artringwald

carl2591 said:


> that too bad.. rule #1,, never deal with friends, relatives or past lovers.. :ignore:
> 
> that is an amazing deal for sure.



It was due to a medical situation, so I didn't mind that they had to cancel. They got travel insurance, so I hope they can get their airfare refunded.


----------



## artringwald

*Only $566 from Salt Lake City to Kauai*

Need cheap airfare to get there? If you're flying from Salt Lake City, this fare is only $566:

http://goo.gl/flights/SH7j


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Art, this unit is a steal for someone.  P@P is a nice TS on Kauai.  I hope that you can place this rapidly.


----------



## artringwald

Here's a round trip from Seattle to Kauai for $560:

http://goo.gl/flights/DEao


----------



## artringwald

*Our Kauai favorites*

*Beaches*





Poipu Park 





 Lydgate Park

*Dining*





Duke's





Tidepools

*Hiking*





Kalalau Trial





Sleeping Giant

*Excursions* 





Nā Pali Coast by sea





Nā Pali Coast by air

*Watching the Sun*





at sunrise





green flash at sunset


----------



## buzglyd

This one is killing me!

It's the time of year we go to Hawaii with friends and near our 1 year anniversary.

But, alas, my son is playing high school football.


----------



## DeniseM

WOW!  Loved those pictures!


----------



## artringwald

DeniseM said:


> WOW!  Loved those pictures!



Thanks. I cheated on the first two, but the rest were from our trips.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Great pictures, Art.

I'm surprised that someone hasn't snatched this up.  It is a great location and a great timeshare.


----------



## artringwald

*1/2 Price Sale, now only $350/week*

Only 3 weeks to go, so I'm dropping the price to $50/night or $350/week for a fully equipped 2-bedroom unit with an ocean front view. Interested? PM me.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

I think that this is the deal of the year.

I'm hoping that some fortunate tugger is able to take advantage of this great bargain.  

Yes, I know Art and consider him my friend and a very reputable person.


----------



## Chrispee

I'm sure there are a lot of Tuggers pulling out their hair (myself included) wishing the dates worked for them.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Art, you may want to edit the title to reflect the reduced price.


----------



## artringwald

*Kauai, Point at Poipu, 2BR ocean front view, 08-Oct-2015 to 15-Oct-2015, $350/week*



BJRSanDiego said:


> Art, you may want to edit the title to reflect the reduced price.



I tried to, but I don't think you can change the title after 24 hours.


----------



## artringwald

*Kauai, Point at Poipu, 2BR ocean front view, 08-Oct-2015 to 15-Oct-2015, $350/week*

Still no takers. Sad to say, but it looks like it will go vacant.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

This has got to be the deal of the year.  I wish that I didn't have a conflict.


----------



## klpca

Ok, I'll ask the stupid question. Can the dates be changed? I'll be on the island on Nov 7. If it bumped up against my week I would take it in a heartbeat. This is killing me, lol.


----------



## Chrispee

klpca said:


> Ok, I'll ask the stupid question. Can the dates be changed? I'll be on the island on Nov 7. If it bumped up against my week I would take it in a heartbeat. This is killing me, lol.



I'm there from Nov 10-21 and need a place for 4 days starting on the 10th too. My wife hates the drama, but it's kind of exciting to wait until the last minute to find accomodations


----------



## artringwald

klpca said:


> Ok, I'll ask the stupid question. Can the dates be changed? I'll be on the island on Nov 7. If it bumped up against my week I would take it in a heartbeat. This is killing me, lol.



Of course it's not a stupid question. I called the resort and they are booked solid until the end of the year, for deeded owners anyway, so I can't change the dates of the reservation. There may be openings for exchanges, Club points, or rentals from other places, but none available for my current reservation, which has to be used this year.


----------



## klpca

artringwald said:


> Of course it's not a stupid question. I called the resort and they are booked solid until the end of the year, for deeded owners anyway, so I can't change the dates of the reservation. There may be openings for exchanges, Club points, or rentals from other places, but none available for my current reservation, which has to be used this year.



Thanks for checking Art! Too bad it won't work out for both of us. I was willing to make the sacrifice and spend an extra week on Kauai to help out.


----------



## artringwald

klpca said:


> Thanks for checking Art! Too bad it won't work out for both of us. I was willing to make the sacrifice and spend an extra week on Kauai to help out.



Such noble efforts shouldn't go unrewarded. Keep looking for another bargain.


----------



## Chilcotin

Perhaps you could get a mod to change the title  to reflect the lower  rate or start a new thread with the lower price?


----------



## missmouse

I just PM'd you. It might take a miracle, but I can't stop thinking how I can't watch this go to waste when my kids and husband desperately need a vacation.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald

*No longer available.*

I found a renter, and the deal is complete. I hope all those that wanted it, and couldn't work things out, will find a way to get to Kauai soon. Aloha!


----------



## PamMo

Woo hooo! That was such a good deal, I'm sure you made some people VERY happy!


----------



## BJRSanDiego

I'm glad that things worked out.  Was the person's name Jack?


----------



## artringwald

BJRSanDiego said:


> I'm glad that things worked out.  Was the person's name Jack?



Jack's the man. :whoopie:


----------

